# Stratton 11.30.2013



## WoodCore (Dec 1, 2013)

Great day on the hill! Temps started at a chilly 2 degrees and warmed though the day. Lot's of terrain to explore and the active snowmaking made for some great photo ops! 
































The New Gondola Cabin!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2013)

New Gondola Cabin?

I had not heard of this.  What's the plan?


----------



## skifree (Dec 1, 2013)

A bubble chair like bluebird would be nicer.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 1, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> TheNnew Gondola Cabin!!



Wait, wait, wait.  WhAt?!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 1, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Wait, wait, wait.  WhAt?!



Looks an awful lot like the cabins Vail has on Gondola 1

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Dec 1, 2013)

Any mountains put some type of cool surface lifts in anymore?


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 1, 2013)

The new cabins will replace the current ones next season.  Should be a game changer for the mountain as the current cabins make the gondola about the least comfortable lift I have ever been on.  They also plan on replacing the Snowbowl quad with a detachable quad in a couple years.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 2, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Wait, wait, wait.  WhAt?!



Well it's about frickin' time!! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysunn (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome.  Nice report


----------



## ss20 (Dec 2, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Well it's about frickin' time!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


Amen.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool report. We were gonna go Sunday, but opted for Snow since we had a later start. Looks like things are coming along really nicely over there.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2013)

Uh, but how are the snow/trail conditions?   I'll be interested in hearing about anything over the next three days.  Thanks!


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll be there Saturday and Sunday.  I'll try to get a report up after each day.  Should be good, just hopefully not too cold.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 13, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> The new cabins will replace the current ones next season.  Should be a game changer for the mountain as the current cabins make the gondola about the least comfortable lift I have ever been on.  They also plan on replacing the Snowbowl quad with a detachable quad in a couple years.



I love the snowbowl side but it is a helluva long ride on that fixed grip quad. But, it keeps people from skiing over there (Besides riding the gondi) and you can find some really nice terrain over there while everyone is in the Sun Bowl.


----------



## woofydoggie (Feb 5, 2014)

Sigma Cabins has a common degisn on pima/leitner lifts, so they are similar


----------

